# Smokenator DIY



## omega 3 (May 26, 2014)

Here is a description of my DIY Smokenator setup. I just couldn't bring myself to spend the $75 on the real thing, so here's what I came up with. 

$20 for a 22.5" Weber kettle on Craigslist.

$6 tortilla comal from Food City in Tucson.

I cut the old grill that came with the used Weber so that it would hold the comal straight up creating a wall between the coals and the meat.  The comal is made from pretty thick heavy gauge carbon steel.  I did ribs and chicken yesterday which received good reviews. Below are the pics.  I'll update results as I test it out more. I'd be curious if anybody else has tried this.  Ironically, I'm thinking about buying a Smokenator 1000 so that I can test the two methods. It cost $6 to make this thing, $26 total if you include the Weber kettle.













comal.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 26, 2014


















DIY Smokenator 1.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 26, 2014


















DIY Smokenator 2.jpg



__ omega 3
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (May 29, 2014)

Omega3, as a Smokenator owner (it was a gift) I can tell you that what you did is EXACTLY what a Smokenator does.  It acts like a heat fence to encourage circulation.  I did something similar with my now defunct 18.5" Kettle only I used two fire bricks as a heat fence.

Great creative use of the old brain noodle Omega3!


----------



## omega 3 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and validation of my mod Noboundaries aviator. I looked at every picture and description I could find and came to the conclusion that the Smokenator was basically just a well fitting heat shield.


----------

